# 2ww.. Af pain



## Azailier

Hi

I am on day 11 after et and have had af pains for the last 2 - 3 days ( seem to be getting worse ).. and I have heavy but not to painful boobs...
Is this just the cyclogest or is this a bad sign...I know only a test or af showing up will confirm things but just wondered if youve heard of a similar situation where someone has gone on to have a BFP....

I sound desperate...I know!!!

Thanks

Azailierxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Very normal symptoms when on cyclogest, you could be pregnant or it ould be AF building.

Sarah


----------



## weesusie525

just interested im getting a lot of pain too....did you end up falling pregnant


----------

